# wasted weekend...need a steady ho or two



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Well the weather was beautiful today and I had no commitments but my boat sat on the trailer. With nobody to help launch/recover I was unable to fish. Talk about being depressed.

To help avoid this happening in the future I want to start a list of guys that want to fish and are willing to share in the work and expenses.

The boat is a 23' 2005 sailfish CC and I plan on fishing everywhere from the Delaware Bay out to the lumps between the 20 and 30 fathom lines. T

Last week I had a decent pick of seabass in 60' along with a few tog. If the weather is good this coming week I plan on fishing a few deeper spots. I am confident that they are loaded with nice knuckleheads. 

If the weather is a little rough outside I will fish up in the DE Bay for drum. 

To make up for staying on land this weekend, I plan to fish both days next weekend as long as the weather allows. Right now I have one guy good for at least one day but have room for a couple more.

My plan is to either camp or get a hotel room for the weekend. I will be running out of IRI or Lewes depending on the conditions.

Send me a PM if interested.

Jamey


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jamey same problem over here on the Chesapeake. I have it a little easier in that my boat is wet slipped but to get reliable hoes is almost impossible. I've given up and fish 95% of the time solo. Part of the problem is with me since I only fish mon thru Fri and do the family stuff on the weekends.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Seems like a good time to mention this again.

I propose that Matt add another group on here, similar to what some other sites have, "Looking For A Fishing Partner", "Ho's 'R Us" or something similar.

It could be a combined for boating, 4x4 and whatever. 

I bring this up because I ran into something similar a month ago when I tried to plan a 4x4 AI trip. Nobody was free to ride shotgun so I didn't go.  

As part of the rules on the group, the requester should specify whats expected out of the Ho, (money, work, etc), and in your case Nick, if you want your sub double meat.  
.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Always looking for someone to fish with but you all to far north for me. I fish alot out of Charleston and Little River here in SC.

Bill


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*hey guys.....*

I'll take you all over the last guys I set sail with. 

But ya gotta do 3 things for me.....
1. Don't forget to put the plugs in before we launch her off the hand crank type trailer  ... 

2. Make sure my "non swimming" behind has been instructed on how to use the "still packaged" new flotation device long before the boat (either on it's first launch...or after the roll her back onto the trailer, lift her out from under the water and drain her well before second launch) sets adrift.  

3. Make sure ya ask any smoker on board if they have more than 1 cigarette in their pack...especially if they're the nervous type. 

Oh..one more thing....

4. Ask the adult males if they have to potty way before we get out of site of the lauch site....especially if they absolutely refuse to potty/tinkle/go wee wee/ etc...over the side of the boat. Definitely can't rely on docking her near those expensive large crafts that are fueling up, etc... on closer accessible docks....after the onboard gas/oil container has been recently submerged. Thank goodness the Dramamine kicked in before those many "failed" attempts to get her to idle down. Can someone say....merry go round, lol. I laughed so hard I nearly went wee wee in my pants. :redface: Stopped laughing real fast when they go back to the launch site and just did one loop of the rope around the post...instructing me to hold on tight til they got back. After going potty and running down the road a ways to get cigarettes  they came back to discover I was way out there when they got back. Rope burns on hands and all. 

Yep....it was an adventure...but we did get in some good :fishing: time. All the blues and puppies one could ask for.

Oh...btw....Big boat....and I'm good to go. Just sucks to be the the third one tagging along on a two seater. And who says the front of the boat is the best seat. Definitely isn't me. Dang anchor. I know I slung out and haulded in that thing over 2 dozen times. Knees hurt....rump bone hurts... Would have helped if the captain didn't insist on getting to 2 ft depths before asking me to hurry up and sling it out so we wouldn't get stuck. Guess having no cigarettes sorta kept him unfocused.

Other than that....I can hold my own with the best of em. But I'm here and you guys are there. Hope you do find "compatible" company on your next trip out. But....do interview em first.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

But....do interview em first. ;)[/QUOTE said:


> Good advice and even better story.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

BubbaBlue said:


> Seems like a good time to mention this again.
> 
> I propose that Matt add another group on here, similar to what some other sites have, "Looking For A Fishing Partner", "Ho's 'R Us" or something similar.
> .


I appreciate the suggestion, but is there any reason why this couldn't happen on the boating board (or every other board) as it is?

If a boat-owner or a surf fishermen wants someone to split the cost, all they need to do is ask for a partner on the correct board. Or am I off-base here? Willing to entertain the thoughts of the group.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

it would be nice to have a ho board but would it be used much


----------

